# 5 Gallon Tank Mates



## AnimalHouse35

So I've decided to try my hand at Betta keeping since everyone seems to adore them!
I'll be buying a 5 gallon tank, most likely this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258
or this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

Are there any tankmates I could add in with a male Betta in a 5 gallon?
Or would it be possible to keep 2 female Bettas in a 5 gallon?


----------



## platies pwn

you could put in 3-4 cories with the betta


----------



## ZebraDanio12

African Dwarf frogs are great!! Corries too. With some bettas they can be aggressive. So...don't get really brightly colored fish that swim fast. Try dull slow fish. But then again it dependents on the betta. But those two are the ones I've had most success with!


----------



## jlpropst00

I've got 4 corries in my 36g I think they would be heart broken if I put them in a 5g. They are super active I don't think 5g is big enough IMO. 
I know a few people who have had success with a small school of neons. Also Ghost shrimp are a great for small tanks and active too.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Yeah I think I'd feel too awful keeping cories in just a 5 gallon. From what i've read they're very active! I may be putting a few into my 10 gallon though!

How many neon tetras would be a good amount? 4?
I like the idea of an african dwarf frog but have no idea where to get them!


----------



## Betta man

With a filter and a HEATER (very important) You could probably keep 8 with a betta and 2 cory cats. You'd want plenty of plants though.


----------



## AnimalHouse35

That sounds extremely overcrowded! Because I was told 3 Mollys, 1 Dwarf Gourami, and 3 Cories were way to much for a 10 gallon!

Ugh fish keeping is so confusing I don't understand how one stocks a tank!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

I got my ADF at Petsmart. But they're anywhere really...


----------



## fishielover123

8 neons, 1 betta and 2 cories IS extremely over stocked! 
You could have maybe, 1 betta, 3 neons and a snail, or replace the snail with a few ghost shrimp (but be careful, they could become a tasty snack for your betta).
I think you should get the first one, as the second one your paying for food that probably isnt the best brand for your betta (and the other fish you get). Its also cheaper, and thats good because you might not be able to use the power filter in the hawkeye tank (the current is probably too strong for a betta). Good luck with your new tank!!! I, too, have a 5 gallon and 10 gallon


----------



## AnimalHouse35

Yeah I thought that that many fish would be over stocked!
Would neons be happy with just 3 of them since they're shoaling fish? And who should I add first?


----------



## Ghost Knife

An Apple Snail and a school of 6-8 Neon Tetras.


----------



## Betta man

You could keep a betta 4 neons and 2 corys, but that would be a stretch...


----------

